# Hey London



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

What is all the fuss about?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

says the guy from the country who just razed vancover over a hockey game lol

what else is it about? some quaestionable police ethics that started as a protest and quickly devolved into ruining peoples cars and small business'
not really helping your race relations when you destroy everyones livelyhood in the name of injustice


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

its started as a small peaceful protest on saturday. Then all the ghetto people used it as an excuse to loot. Then everyone else came out to cause trouble.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

His Majesty said:


> its started as a small peaceful protest on saturday. Then all the ghetto people used it as an excuse to loot. Then everyone else came out to cause trouble.


"ghetto people"
we all know who that is...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

infact two branches of nando's has been broken into. Nando's is a resturant which specialises in chicken.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

His Majesty said:


> infact two branches of nando's has been broken into. Nando's is a resturant which specialises in chicken.


we are obviously talking about white accountants


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Our inner city youth show how worthless they really are, trouble is spreading around london and now things are kicking off in birmingham and leeds, police are heavily outnumbered, this could get alot worse before it gets better..

I didnt see one white kid on the tv footage...just saying


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Scum of our country.

Getting worse and worse by the minute.

Just shoot the cunts.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

the clash called it.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Black dude was dumb enough to get in a gunfight with some cops. Black dude got shot. Now all his homies are pissed. Anyone know if Rodney King was out of the USA on vacation?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

London U Mad Bro?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

"the cops beat up darnell!!! LETS KICK JOB CENTRE PLUSES ASS!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks like those limey cops need their guns now..... Billy clubs my ass. Thats why when theres a riot in the US it doesnt go on for this long the majority of the time, because the glocks and ARs come out and the people disperse.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

"i heard the cops used excessive force! LETS GET SOME TV's!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I hope folks don't start doing this on a regular basis..

It's just what the government wants, so they can 'swoop in' with their 'solutions..'

'nuff said?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

allow me to lighten up this thread a bit...enjoy the following. and i guarentee if london played this on loud speakers everyone would stop rioting and dance.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

that song is garbage.


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Donaeo made em do it. Nuff badmind yout!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

they guys are flippin brilliant... why go after the corruption when you can destroy your fellow neighbors business and then have the government turn around and say they need even more control and use this as a prime example









seems like this is a bunch of youth rioting for the sake of rioting and looting... way to accomplish nothing fast


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

I heard this all started when a drug dealer was killed by police in a shootout... what the f*ck do these people expect you shoot at a cop expect your ass to be killed...

They should bust out the military 3 f*cking days wtf is london thinking...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

these people are the scum of the earth... f*cking rob someone whos bleeding on the ground


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> I didnt see one white kid on the tv footage...just saying


well theres your white guy devon in that video. happy now? thugs are multicultural too









frankly these riots are nothing more than a bunch of jobless fools causing trouble for troubles sake.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thats what it seems like...

they really should have left that job center alone... or maybe instead of smashing it in try going inside to find a job


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

slideshow of london riots

100 year old family firm destroyed

i really want to know what the hell the police are doing exactly? looters should just be shot on side. mindless violence.

phone shops are being cleared out of all their stock. random buildings and vehicles are being set on fire all over the place.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Piranha Dan said:


> Black dude was dumb enough to get in a gunfight with some cops. Black dude got shot. Now all his homies are pissed. Anyone know if Rodney King was out of the USA on vacation?


Nah but its possible Cincinnati police were involved.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Is any of this close to you HM?

look at the boy in this pic... looks to be less than 10 years old


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

woman jumping out of a burning building... f*cking brilliant criminal gets killed so lets burn peoples houses down and kill innocent people contributing to society


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

^^That's what's blowing my mind about this....I could almost understand if it was a serious act of police brutality or something, but holy sh*t people the guy was SHOOTING at the cops. WTF were they supposed to do sit down and have a spot of tea with him?!?!


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

What we heard here about it in the analysis, is that the kid who got shot was just the triggering factor. Even without that, this would eventually have happened.
Building up of factors like high unemployment, poverty, and little prospects for the future.

Sounds pretty much the same as what happened in France a while ago...

Thinking back to shitholes like Garston, this analysis sounds reasonable to me...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

the guy was 29... what f*cking kid









so if its about the government screwing them over and all that fun stuff why the f*ck are they attacking fellow citizens and fellow working men and not going after government buildings...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Omg people. Burning peoples homes, businesses and vehicles has nothing to do with thie killing of a nobody thug. Its just being use as an excuse


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

bob351 said:


> so if its about the government screwing them over and all that fun stuff why the f*ck are they attacking fellow citizens and fellow working men and not going after government buildings...


Every riot is a form of mass hysteria, of collective behavior.
Basic principle of that, is that in a group like that, most individuals stop thinking for themselves. Reason gets lost and people become like sheep, herding with the lot...

Freud allready described this effect : people who are in a crowd act differently towards people from those who are thinking individually. The minds of the group would merge to form a way of thinking. Each member's enthusiasm would be increased as a result, and one becomes less aware of the true nature of one's actions.

A later theory about it is the convergence theory. But they all come down to the same thing : people's behavior in a crowd just is completely different from the individual behavior.

Edit: have you ever seen the movie "The Wave" ?
Best movie ever showing how this concept can make people behave in a way they actually despise as an individual...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

@bob no none of this is near me. I'm not even in london right now. I'm about 1 hour away from central london to the north.


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Purely messed up.

Unfortunately these pricks are everywhere.. or 'chavs' as we like to call them. Unemployed, mouthy, violent. All in 'Gangs' as obviously thats so cool. Trying to be rappers.

The killing had nothing to do with this. They are all jumping on the bandwagon as most will get away with it, they have been for years and now its in masses.

Im lucky enough not to be anywhere near it, although there are reports it could be coming my way.

Shame are p*ssy government arent doing what they should be about it. Every other country is laughing at us, as all other countries would have dealt with it with force.

Not us, our officers get a shield and a f*cking bat.

Give them f*cking guns, and shoot the bastards. Who gives a f*ck how old they are, if they are like it at a young age then they will stay the same.

This is what we get for slack immigration laws, and crap policing.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Damn dude that's too close for comfort. Hope this doesn't spread to where you are. 
So basically, what we have here is a bunch of uneducated low/no income ghetto rats smashing and burning because they're mad about being uneducated low/no income ghetto rats. Makes total sense.







Shame those shop owners aren't allowed to protect themselves. Mobs of scum like that are what AR's and 100 round drum mags are made for.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

I agree with the crap policing. The goverment earlier today ruled out the use of water cannons! Wtf?? How do you expect to take on a violent mob of deliquents with nothing more than a plastic shield and 10 year old police van?

Its taken them 3 days just to send in armoured trucks and large numbers of officers

Police have been so sh*t that some neighbourhoods have been gathering at their streets to protect their homes by chasing away any yobs that come their way.

I think anyone caust looting or setting property on fire should be shot on site. Or atleast give the police the power to beat the crap out of them. Most officers are too scared to use too much force incase they get sued.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

His Majesty said:


> Police have been so sh*t that some neighbourhoods have been gathering at their streets to protect their homes by chasing away any yobs that come their way.


That's the way to do it. I respect the police, but I absolutely will not rely on them. I see some SOB running at my house with a molotov, I'm shooting his ass. Repeatedly. THEN I'll call the cops and tell them they have a body to dispose of.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Gotta love the fact that RIM ("Blackberry people") are planning on sending all the BBM info from the rioters to the British government "if they ask nicely". Good.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Its been kicking off in other cities as well..Birmingham is under seige right now
http://www.blottr.com/

Im on the fringes of London and woke up to a black smoked filled sky from a huge Sony depot set alight further out than me and its still buring 12 hours later.
Theres an eerie feeling of people on edge everywhere around here...more riot gangs are rumoured to be meeting up tonight in West London...apparently going to be a 16,000 strong force of paper coppers to meet them









Some perpetrators have been charged today and a good percentage have decent jobs ..lawyers claiming in their defence they were caught up in the moment.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

You have the same police restrictions we have Chris ? Not allowed to use any kind of force at all unless it's an absolute need in self-defence ?

Not the best situation for a cop to be in if that's what's expected of them...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> Gotta love the fact that RIM ("Blackberry people") are planning on sending all the BBM info from the rioters to the British government "if they ask nicely". Good.


also gotta love all these poor people struggling to the point of rioting have blackberries


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

memento said:


> You have the same police restrictions we have Chris ? Not allowed to use any kind of force at all unless it's an absolute need in self-defence ?
> 
> Not the best situation for a cop to be in if that's what's expected of them...


They`re damned if they do and damned if they dont. Only 1 in 5 of those cops on duty last night in london are trained with riot gear.
I dont know about laws of self defence but im pretty sure its illegal for a copper to strike someone without extreme physically provocation so that probably ammounts to the same thing.

I just got the feeling they knew if they went in hard the`ll have a proper war on their hands in an inner city situation so it standoff and containment tactics..or on the other hand hopeless tactics. I think its happening because these kids have woken up to that that they can just go in en masse and just do it and get away with it...how do you stop a 300 strong gang ripping up a city centre without shooting their arses off?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

gas the sh*t out of them... so far all i have seen is some riot shields and billie clubs being used.

Also they dont look much like riot police in north america... we have terminator looking mother fuckers with grenade lanuchers with gas in them and they bang there shield and chant sh*t at the crow... ahh toronto g20 riots, good times







.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

bob, you have no idea what exactly you are talking about. You're basically using the same logic as the rioters "everyone else is doing it". We get it, you've posted a dozen times about wanting to kill them or telling them to get jobs. At least bring somethng new to the table with each post.

edit Except the pics those are awesome!


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Dont know if you can view this link but kicking off in manchester live
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14449675


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

10pointers said:


> Dont know if you can view this link but kicking off in manchester live
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14449675


thanks for the link


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

kicked off in Liverpool and Kent now.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Reminds me of the LA riots. Soon coming to a city near you. I guess Soros is getting his monies worth. He's already gearing up his forces in Wisconsin and DC to start up more dissent. California is going to be exploding soon.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Looting and violence has started up in Birmingham city centre.

this convoy of police trucks seems very impressive but the streets are empty so they arent really doing much apart from making their presence known


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

google maps of london riots... helps take into perspective how wide spread it is...

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?msid=207192798388318292131.0004aa01af6748773e8f7&msa=0&ll=51.558503%2C-0.055275&spn=0.114195%2C0.298691

zoom all the way out then work your way in... you can click on each icon to get the info about that particular incident


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

^nice post bob. and if you zoom out you can see the other cities which have had small outbreaks of violence too


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

I live an hour out from town and apparently it's going to kick off here too, when I say kick off I mean kids from other towns are turning up. It's a party for the chavs of the UK.
Accept some of them are going to get the stuffing kicked out of them. Social media can also help those not interested in waiting to see if the Police are going to turn up.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Couldn't all those ignorant morons just self-immolate and be done with it? That would be more of a statement than any of the other stuff they're doing...if they're even into making a statement...which they're not.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

reminds me of this bit.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

dumbass anarchists. Nice to know americans aren't the only brainless people in the world.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

hastatus said:


> Reminds me of the LA riots. *Soon coming to a city near you.** I guess Soros is getting his monies worth. He's already gearing up his forces in Wisconsin and DC to start up more dissent. California is going to be exploding soon.*


^Unfortunately, Frank knows what's going on here.

I wish he didn't, but he is right on the mark. Part of the 'bottom up, top down, and inside out' program we have to look forward to.

There are powerful people looking to take our priceless constitution out from under us, and bottom up, and top down is how they want to do it..

It's been said like this..: We will use the power of persuasion to do it, and if we are unsuccessful, we will use the persuasion of power.

Don't let anyone take our constitution away, young people.. Trust me, it is the very thing that made our country once great.. and would be again, if we only adhered to it


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

diddye said:


> dumbass anarchists. Nice to know americans aren't the only brainless people in the world.


Yeah imagine that.... Looks like the Middle East is up on everybody. They riot and protest for change. Canada riots for hockey, England riots over criminals being shot, South America and Mexico riot over futbol, America covers the rest.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

TheWayThingsR said:


> dumbass anarchists. Nice to know americans aren't the only brainless people in the world.


Yeah imagine that.... Looks like the Middle East is up on everybody. They riot and protest for change. Canada riots for hockey, England riots over criminals being shot, South America and Mexico riot over futbol, America covers the rest.
[/quote]

lol


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

What is it going to take for them to actually start handling this problem? For Gods sake break out the rubber bullets and gas grenades already!!!! \facepalm


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^Its funny IMO. They always critisize the US' government reaction to riots, so when it happens in their own country they have to try and handle it with flowers and chocolates or they'll just be hypocrates when they break out the less than lethal force.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

TheWayThingsR said:


> ^Its funny IMO. They always critisize the US' government reaction to riots, so when it happens in their own country they have to try and handle it with flowers and chocolates or they'll just be hypocrates when they break out the less than lethal force.


I'm glad you find it funny.

Who is they?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I don't find the act of the riot funny, I find the response funny.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

They dont all get away with it





http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded

Most do though


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

what's with all the adidas stuff









how are things going over there settling down or are they going at it again tonight?


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Its quiet in London now..some local groups mostly in outer areas of London trying to protect their areas from looters which is sort of resulting in racial confrontations .




The police went in a bit harder in Manchester eventually last night on their first day of rioting ..cant embed here.
http://www.youtube.c...cGJN55s&index=3
But they are more used to it
http://www.youtube.c...embedded#at=102

Love this one 
http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

I was thinking london should be pretty use to riots after all your soccer games


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

was that kid stealing a bottle of olive oil??


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Central said:


> was that kid stealing a bottle of olive oil??


Its a bottle white wine mate


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

London is just as classless and filthy as any other city you find on our side. Dare I say it you guys remind me of the people of Los Angelos. Thats a pretty low blow if you think about, being compared to the absolute lowest of the low aka the people of L.A.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> London is just as classless and filthy as any other city you find on our side. Dare I say it you guys remind me of the people of Los Angelos. Thats a pretty low blow if you think about, being compared to the absolute lowest of the low aka the people of L.A.


Thanks for the compliment.







.at least even our scumbags know a bottle of white wine when they see one lol
The looters arent looting from themselves are they?? London is a huge mixture of cultures and different "classes" .
Trust me other European inner cities are "filthier" as you put it.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I hate cities in general. Why people feel the need to live crammed together shoulder to shoulder, surrounded by concrete and choking on car exhaust is beyond me. 
That being said, I don't think you can get lower then LA.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

That mean our scallywags can mix it with the bloods?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

locust said:


> at least even our scumbags know a bottle of white wine when they see one lol











didnt know your wine bottles had spouts on them


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Central said:


> at least even our scumbags know a bottle of white wine when they see one lol











didnt know your wine bottles had spouts on them
[/quote]

Thats a zipper eagle eyes


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

That'll be funny if the rioters started to pillage one of the rioters business. "hey wait....stop, thats my store!"


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

the hells a zipper? like on a jacket???


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Central said:


> the hells a zipper? like on a jacket???


Haha yeah like on a jacket. WTF else do you call it?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

This is not a time to be quoting malcolm king jr


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

the hell with king jr, im trying to decode the bottle of wine zipper thingy still


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Central said:


> the hell with king jr, im trying to decode the bottle of wine zipper thingy still


the kid has a zipper on his jacket. That is what you see on top of the wine bottle. Great mystery solved.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/looks at picture again
not even gonna lie. im embarrassed
...carry on


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

you should be


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

10pointers said:


> at least even our scumbags know a bottle of white wine when they see one lol











didnt know your wine bottles had spouts on them
[/quote]

Thats a zipper *eagle eyes*
[/quote]









so members here from england. do you think this will continue? I have read that the rioters are tough to stop because they communicate via BBM and I guess thats harder to track, if you dont have an infrastructure to do so. So the people just move when the cops come. 
Do you think this is a result, if perhaps indirectly, to the whole News of the World thing and how they just killed that one whistle blower?


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Who knows,they are kids. I think it'll carry on in dribs n drabs untill we get a good few rainy nights.

Good news about my town, about 40 turned up. Then they left very quickly. There are too many pubs in small space, everyone in the town center pubs was not there to drink.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

We currently dont have a large enough police force who are trained or equipped ( only 1 in 5 on the streets of London those nights had riot training ) to deal with the widely spread unpredictable attacks of looting and arson that occurred . Not only that theyve only had experience in policing riotous demonstrations ( usually pre planned events), where police are trained in containment ,and there is always an investigation afterwards where police are accused of excessive force and inciting the riots , so they tend to practice containment then use cctv etc to prosecute. The metropolitan police are nearly always under investigation over something eg the innocent passer by caught up in the g20 demonstration in London that was shoved along by a copper ..fell over and had a heart attack and died...it was a massively public investigation 
The rioting and looting requires a different squad of police..tactically trained and organised to use baton rounds and water cannon or an aggressive form of control.
They are kids mostly looting etc but its probably the adults who are to blame, strong discipline and corporal punishment was abolished in schools over 25 years ago ..these are kids who need to be taught right from wrong by parents and teachers imo. 
Theyre not completely poor either, they look like theyve got more money to spend than we ever had when we were kids ..and that had to be earned by working for it ..odd jobs etc.
They think they`re in poverty but they`re far from it..i sound like an old bastard but my parents grew up in London after the war when there really was poverty , 1 pair of underpants had to last week for my old man when he was a kid but he and his mates would never have dreamed of acting like they do nowadays ..they were too scared of authority..he was birched ( whipped with a long thin cane) on his bare arse by a forest ranger for shitting in Epping forest lol.

A good percentage of those charged over the riots have decent jobs..ffs one its turned out is the daughter of a millionaire.

Just listen to theses little shits from Manc
http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

locust said:


> They think they`re in poverty but they`re far from it..


Truest statement I've seen on this thread.








It's the same thing over here man. The "poor" people live better the I f*cking do. There's one HUD (Housing and Urban Development, basically a US gov't agency that pays poor people's rent for them) apartment building in my town. Every time I drive past it and look at the two Hummer H2's and the year old F-150 sitting in the parking lot (along with a smattering of other cars newer then my own) I want to burn that m**********r down with all the parasites inside it.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Gov't plan:

Get as many people on the government entitlement program that you can, and then create a financial problem, and take the entitlements away, so people loot and riot, then they can swoop in with their 
'solutions' 
and take more and more of the law abiding/hard working citizens freedoms/liberties away.

Bottom up, top down, inside out plan.

Give it a few years, there will only be a few world currencies, and *no* US constitution which gives you unalienable rights that govt couldn't touch.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Well just over 1,000 have been arrested and 450 have been charged through the courts so far in London..most from cctv stills which we`re being flooded with, and they`re high quality images.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Piranha Dan said:


> They think they`re in poverty but they`re far from it..


Truest statement I've seen on this thread.








It's the same thing over here man. The "poor" people live better the I f*cking do. There's one HUD (Housing and Urban Development, basically a US gov't agency that pays poor people's rent for them) apartment building in my town. Every time I drive past it and look at the two Hummer H2's and the year old F-150 sitting in the parking lot (along with a smattering of other cars newer then my own) I want to burn that m**********r down with all the parasites inside it.
[/quote]
thats crazy. 
I dont know how bad it is there, but when I drive past through the ghetto and public housing projects near me, i see some nice cars, but I also see a place that I would never ever.... in a million years want to live. 
Poor people having nice cars doesn't really bother me.... it just shows me that they are dumb. I might not drive a hummer, but when I go to sleep, I know am reasonably certain no stray gunshots will kill me, i dont worry about walking around at night and i know that I am making sound financial decisions. 
It would be cool to close this loophole: if you want to get government assistance, then you shouldn't have property in your name. But at the same time we should close corporate loopholes too that lead to America paying GE 2 billion in tax rebates, and businesses getting tax credits to stay in america. We are the market, we set the demand, if you dont want to be based here... then well tax the hell out of you to sell here to even the field.

but I digress. 
anger is a gift.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Nick G said:


> It would be cool to close this loophole: if you want to get government assistance, then you shouldn't have property in your name. But at the same time we should close corporate loopholes too that lead to America paying GE 2 billion in tax rebates, and businesses getting tax credits to stay in america. We are the market, we set the demand, if you dont want to be based here... then well tax the hell out of you to sell here to even the field.
> 
> but I digress.
> anger is a gift.


When will lawmakers make it tough on importers? I can't see that happening unless the American people start to get seriously involved in our elected officials actions.

That really is all we have to do is vote them out if they don't hear the people, and focus on the important things, like term limits, the money they make and benys is out of control, pet projects, budget, etc etc

anger is a gift, if we use it wisely. Vote people out if they don't support the people's will, and hold the new ones feet to the fire


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Burn every ghetto to the ground, imo.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> It would be cool to close this loophole: if you want to get government assistance, then you shouldn't have property in your name. But at the same time we should close corporate loopholes too that lead to America paying GE 2 billion in tax rebates, and businesses getting tax credits to stay in america. We are the market, we set the demand, if you dont want to be based here... then well tax the hell out of you to sell here to even the field.
> 
> but I digress.
> anger is a gift.


When will lawmakers make it tough on importers? I can't see that happening unless the American people start to get seriously involved in our elected officials actions.

That really is all we have to do is vote them out if they don't hear the people, and focus on the important things, like term limits, the money they make and benys is out of control, pet projects, budget, etc etc

anger is a gift, if we use it wisely. Vote people out if they don't support the people's will, and hold the new ones feet to the fire
[/quote]
yeah. i guess what I was getting at is, its easy to see the hummers in the ghetto, but i think, as a society, the loophopes we dont see.... the tax breaks, tax loopholes, the campaign dollars that shape our policy towards donors, the industry self regulation, etc. are the problem thats really killing us. Taxing imports is a lofty goal, but taxing companies who import who are based here or some variety of such line of thought would level things I think.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Piranha Dan said:


> They think they`re in poverty but they`re far from it..


Truest statement I've seen on this thread.








It's the same thing over here man. The "poor" people live better the I f*cking do. There's one HUD (Housing and Urban Development, basically a US gov't agency that pays poor people's rent for them) apartment building in my town. Every time I drive past it and look at the two Hummer H2's and the year old F-150 sitting in the parking lot (along with a smattering of other cars newer then my own) I want to burn that m**********r down with all the parasites inside it.
[/quote]

Lets be honest here. That isn't true, is it?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^Truer than true. The condos that I live in also own the apartment complex across the lake from me. For the apartments they allow Section 8 (Gov paid) and its like driving by a car dealership.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

10pointers said:


> They think they`re in poverty but they`re far from it..


Truest statement I've seen on this thread.








It's the same thing over here man. The "poor" people live better the I f*cking do. There's one HUD (Housing and Urban Development, basically a US gov't agency that pays poor people's rent for them) apartment building in my town. Every time I drive past it and look at the two Hummer H2's and the year old F-150 sitting in the parking lot (along with a smattering of other cars newer then my own) I want to burn that m**********r down with all the parasites inside it.
[/quote]

Lets be honest here. That isn't true, is it?
[/quote]

What happens DB is this. People know their needs will get covered by government (tax payers) as long as they spend it on their wants.

Needs: Shelter
Food
etc

Wants: Nicer car
Flashy Clothes
Jewelry

So what happens? Spend all your money on the wants, not have enough money for their needs. Then the tax payers covers the bill for their needs. 
Housing - section 8
Food - food stamps
unemployment money - free money to pay me not to work

In your mind and my mind, needs come first. In the people taking advantage of the system, its the other way around.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

10pointers said:


> Lets be honest here. That isn't true, is it?


If I'm lying may lightning stike me dead. *ducks*
Haha....seriously it's not as unbelieveable as it sounds. With gas prices doing what they've been doing you can pick up a used H2 for $17K-20K, they're not worth near the sticker price anymore. Plenty of lenders out there dumb enough to give anybody a car loan for that much. The point is, they're paying that much money for a car and assloads more for gas, but they can't afford to pay their own f*cking rent? I call bullshit.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Piranha Dan said:


> Lets be honest here. That isn't true, is it?


If I'm lying may lightning stike me dead. *ducks*
Haha....seriously it's not as unbelieveable as it sounds. With gas prices doing what they've been doing you can pick up a used H2 for $17K-20K, they're not worth near the sticker price anymore. Plenty of lenders out there dumb enough to give anybody a car loan for that much. The point is, they're paying that much money for a car and assloads more for gas, but they can't afford to pay their own f*cking rent? I call bullshit.
[/quote]
Lol if thats true then once again N.America shits all over the UK scale wise..i get the arse ache when i hear about the Polish immigrants that wont work more than 40 hrs in the UK because that means they cant claim tax refunds lol but can still have the cash to pay out for 40 ins plasma screens..


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

I got a story like that.

I spent all of last summer busting my balls in 45d C heat working from 5am - 10 pm some days, making slightly more than minimum wage. I went to school. One of my classmates who is an 18 y/o girl ends up getting $20,000 dollars in GRANT money and OSAP loans combined, so most she didnt have to pay off. What did I get? less than $4,000, non-forgiveable.

She ends up buying a car, a bunch of electronics (new tv and xbox) for her boyfriend for Christmas. I can barely afford to drive home to see my family.

And her kid stays with her Mom most of the time, while she parties it up.

That pisses me right off. I'm eating speghetti and ground beef (if I can afford it that week) while shes basically being given a free ride because she has a kid.

All the power to single moms but I'll be damned if they spend 1/5th of their grants and govt assistance money on things related to their child. I dont think she has even set up a college savings or anything.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

^^Would I be right in guessing she's also the kind of student that tends to not bother going to class because she's too hung over from partying and screwing last nigth? That's what most of the "free ride" crowd was like when I was in school.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Plays worlds smallest violin for 10 pointers. What a moving tale. Someone get me a tissue for I fear my tears might stain my petty coat.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Piranha Dan said:


> ^^Would I be right in guessing she's also the kind of student that tends to not bother going to class because she's too hung over from partying and screwing last nigth? That's what most of the "free ride" crowd was like when I was in school.


Pretty much exactly.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

^^HA! There go them psychic powers again.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

10pointers said:


> I got a story like that.
> 
> I spent all of last summer busting my balls in 45d C heat working from 5am - 10 pm some days, making slightly more than minimum wage. I went to school. One of my classmates who is an 18 y/o girl ends up getting $20,000 dollars in GRANT money and OSAP loans combined, so most she didnt have to pay off. What did I get? less than $4,000, non-forgiveable.
> 
> ...


get rid of your internet bill and buy some better food


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> Burn every ghetto to the ground, imo.


Are you from South Carolina?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

locust said:


> Burn every ghetto to the ground, imo.


Are you from South Carolina?




[/quote]

I am. She's retarded.... and retarded hot. Bitch is laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

That's why we like oral sex... makes them shup up for a while


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Over 1,000 have now appeared before the courts..2 people have today been sentenced to 4 yrs imprisonment for inciting riotious violence today via facebook


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

That song is even more relevant in 2011 than 1968.....


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^^ HA!
i always sing that song whenever i drive through a shitty part of town

this story fell off the front pages real quick. wonder how londons holding up these days


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ Your laughing?

Dannyboy struggles to eat spaghetti and groundbeef weekly, and your laughing?

You Londoners need to grow a pair and get over it, Dannyboy is struggling to afford a 4$ packet of ground beef at Fortinos while you cry about some firebombs and looting. Hey england. Cry me a river bro.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> ^ Your laughing?


.............you're*


----------

